# NEW IN -#LABOCOSMETICA #PERFECTA SI02



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*CERAMIC QUICK DETAILER - ANTI DUST FORMULA*
The presence of siloxane polymers SiO2 and TiO2 enables it to leave surfaces with an unmistakable vitreo gloss that enhances the lines of your car, and an incredible cleaning action that holds off dirt, water and UV rays, creating a protective shield and keeping your vehicle cleaner for longer. The presence of TiO2 (titanium dioxide) guarantees greater resistance, particularly against water marks and acid rain, and creates and anti-static, self-cleaning barrier making it harder for dust to build up. It is guaranteed to last up to three washes with a neutral shampoo. #PERFÈCTA contains SiO2, making it the perfect choice for post-coating maintenance. It maintains and prolongs the beading and sheeting hydrophobic performance of previously applied sealants and nano-coatings. It can be used as a quick detailer to improve the shine of paintwork and remove light dirt or as a 
ceramic spray when you need to increase both gloss and hydrophobic performance. Ideal as "topper” for any type of protective coating, traditional waxes, sealants such as #CUPÌDO 2.0, SiO2 base coatings and other coatings. It offers outstanding water-repellent properties and duration, superior to traditional, standard quick detailers. It provides a high level of resistance to chemical agents and lasts longer than any other quick detailer.

#PERFÈCTA SiO2 is developed from #CUPIDO 2.0 and has inherited its sealant protection qualities, which are combined with sophisticated surfactants with an outstanding cleaning action. #PERFÈCTA contains SiO2 , making it the perfect choice for post-coating maintenance. It maintains and prolongs the beading and sheeting hydrophobic performance of previously applied sealants and nano-coatings. It can be used as a quick detailer to improve the shine of paintwork and remove light dirt or as a ceramic spray when you need to increase both gloss and hydrophobic performance. Ideal as “topper” for any type of protective coating, traditional waxes, sealants such as #CUPÌDO 2.0, SiO2 base coatings and other coatings. It offers outstanding water-repellent properties and duration, superior to traditional, standard quick detailers. It provides a high level of resistance to chemical agents and lasts longer than any other quick detailer.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Do miss a little Tio2 topper as a Lsp, I’ll need to add this to my next order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> Do miss a little Tio2 topper as a Lsp, I’ll need to add this to my next order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yes it makes a great topper


----------

